# The creature swimming hard from down under...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well I needed a break from the big lancaster kit and I wanted to do somethig straight out of the box. So looking at my stash the obvious call out was 'The Creature from the Black Lagoon' 

So over a week it went from this...
















To this...














































Once again Frank, his people and the injection mob did a truely bang up job. Over all mine was clean almost no flash and even thouh it was a snap kit I still glued it. Though it really didn't need it. My only gripe was trying to do the seams and not lose all those scaley lumps...

Apart from the black part of the base, the initial base coats and the overcoat of green ink wash the rest of it is all by brush. Done with a mix of blendings, dry brushing and additional washes. I wanted him to look more aquatic reptilian rather than fish like which is why I went for the heavier dry brush approach. As for the fish I I went with the more subdued and greyer tones which I over coated with a transparent pearlescant. 

Cheers

Alec.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Alec!! Great use of color! - Denis


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very nice! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Alec!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a really nice job, Alec! The fish looks fantastic.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Probably the best looking "Creature" I have seen yet. Good work.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

What Roy said!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice work! Great colors - base compliments the figure well!
Steve


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

The fish jumps out at me. Very nice, looks like the real thing. Congrats on a great job!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Great job! Absolutely wonderful paint job. The base looks fantastic!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Top Shelf work. awesome


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments every one. 

Paulbo & Marko I took the look of the fish from my experiences with fish out of the rivers and ponds down here.

Iriseye & LT Firedog thanks for the compliments. Though during the process I wasn't sure it was all going that well...

Scooke123 & Poseidon Thanks as well. My origional idea for the base was a more greyer muddy look but the test I did just looked blah and flat. A little more realist but still blah 

Denis I went through three different colurs for the creature before I settled on the deep shiny green base and paler drier looking scale/lumps. one test was a dirt kahki colour with darker green grey sclaes like a croc or alligator but though it was quite realistic like the base it was a bit flat and blah...You can't really tell in the pics but the scaley bits are a mix of greens/greys.

Cheers again,

Alec


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice and clean, I like the shading.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks great! Nice work on the drybrushing...colors and details came up nice!

MMM


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Well done.


----------

